# Pics And Video Of My Monster Fish Collection



## mjj4307 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, here is a link to pictures and a video of some of my rare predators ive collected- including my shoal of small red piranhas

http://s1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/mjj4307/


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks for sharing


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

man how big are your tanks!


----------

